# xlockmore? Why?



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2011)

Doing my updates today I see that is trying to install xlockmore package. I use xtrlock and I am very happy. I really don't want xlockmore but comes as dependency of xfce4-utils! How can I avoid this?
For now I commented the xlockmore line in Makefile but is just a quick fix and not the best


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 11, 2011)

You might send a PR to the maintainer.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 23, 2011)

Maintaner install flags for *xlockmore* and *xscreensaver*. So if you want, you can still avoid them 
Solved


----------

